# Feel like a horrible human being...



## detterose

I found out I was pregnant in May and told myself that no matter what the sex would be, I wouldn't care. But now having three other friends who were a little further along then me, all found out they were having girls, as they started to buy all the pretty pink things, I REALLY wanted a girl.

All the chinese calculators, quizzes, wedding ring trick etc said it was a girl. Went to scan Thursday. We are team blue. I can't help but feel disappointed and jealous of my friends. 

I went shopping for baby boy clothes yesterday and ended up a mess. Seeing six rows of beautiful little girls clothes compared to the three rows of boys. I love my baby regardless, but I didn't think I would care so much over this?! :nope: 

I feel like there's no one I can talk to about it, I feel so horrible :(


----------



## katherinegrey

I feel the exact same way, all my friends either have girls or are pregnant with girls, I'm literally the only one on team blue! I really wanted a girl anyway, but it makes it that much harder hearing them choosing pretty names and seeing them buying beautiful pink clothes and decorating their nurseries pink. I love my baby, truly I do, but I still so wish it was a girl and I get so jealous. 
You're not a horrible person, I'm sure you will love and care for your baby regardless of the gender, you just can't help having a preference :flower:


----------



## detterose

Yeah that's exactly right. We had a girls name decided and I LOVED it. Now, we're back to square one arguing over names. I gave him a list of over 100 boys names and he said NO to all of them. 

Then we went shopping, I ended up a crying wreck yet again. I feel like a terrible mother, this should be the happiest time of my life. Now my excitement for shopping has gone.

I still love him, I was laying in bed last night feeling him squirm and I was over the moon, but it's so hard when the names are no where near as fun and their clothes are so dull and little to choose from :cry:


----------



## Little_bump

Oh hun i was where you are now and now I have a gorgeous boy who I couldnt imagine my life without! 

My friends all have girls and i was devastated because even they said the boys clothes was rubbish but if you look hard enough online and stuff you can find some gorgeous clothes :) have a look online and have a look.

You will be okay :) as soon as he is here you wont imagine having anything else :)


----------



## detterose

Little_bump said:


> Oh hun i was where you are now and now I have a gorgeous boy who I couldnt imagine my life without!
> 
> My friends all have girls and i was devastated because even they said the boys clothes was rubbish but if you look hard enough online and stuff you can find some gorgeous clothes :) have a look online and have a look.
> 
> You will be okay :) as soon as he is here you wont imagine having anything else :)

I know I wouldn't trade him for any little girl in the world. Jealousy is just such a horrible thing when all the people around you are having little girls. My little boy will be living in the onesies and jumpsuits as they are the only cute clothes I can ever find :(


----------



## Little_bump

I know hun boys clothes can be rubbish but Ive found a beautiful pair of jeans and a bright top works :) search around hun...I dont know if you are in the UK but if you are i could give you some sites? xx


----------



## detterose

I'm from Australia. I actually went shopping today and didn't cry for once haha. So I must be making progress. Bought some cute little navy baby ugg boots, tights and heaps of cute onesies. 

The name issue hasn't made any progress but lol :(


----------



## fairykate

Awwww, do you know what? I cried for 3 days straight after finding out we were team blue with my son, and then everytime I told someone close it was a boy I cried again. But by the time I got to about 35 weeks I really didn't care anymore and had bought all of his stuff, clothes etc. 

When he was born I really felt I was 'over' the gender thing, and now I can't even remember how I felt when I first found out so I promise it will fade and you WILL be able to enjoy your little boy :) 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JCh

I kind of feel the same way... All little girls have been born over the last few years.... It's literally been 10 girls and 2 boys from people I know... of course it's all girls from people who are family/ close friends and I figured it would be so much easier to get adorable hand-me-downs and whatever else. Girl stuff is so cute and I love little girlies...
There hasn't been a boy for 4.5 years...

I'm also torn since DH and I have been having lots of issues in the marriage.... Of course it feels like he wins again on something by getting a boy - since that's what he wanted... The marriage may be over since he's contributing nothing to our life/ situation/ marriage - he can't keep a job and has started treating me more and more poorly recently and it's become very unhealthy for him to be around.... I am worried that a boy without a father around (since he can't be responsible enough for himself even) could be damaging as well... It's a horrible situation but I feel so guilty about not being thrilled.... Not to mention his family has a name tradition and DH wants to circumcise him - neither of which I have a choice on it seems.... :(
Sorry - didn't want to hi-jack ur post, I just feel so stuck in this....


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was in the same position. All my friends were pregnant with little girls, and I so badly wanted a daughter, but at the scan I was on team blue. I was so upset, even though I let nobody know about it, it really broke my heart. 
As soon as I met my son, gender didn't matter at all to me. I love him so much, and I rememeber woman talking about having a disappointment at first, but once they were here they could not imagine having a girl, and I always thought "ya right! who would prefer a boy" but I PROMISE it does change once lo is here :) 
I'm a woman who wanted NO boys at all, and now I want a house full of litte boys. I could careless if I never had a little girl....I would actually prefer having all boys :) 
I love my son so so much, and would never ever change it. Something about the thought of a house of boys and just me, really melts my heart.


----------



## detterose

I think the pain of disappointment has subsided. I still get upset seeing girls things and the name issue hasn't resolved at all. And I wouldn't trade my little boy at all. But I know if I have a second and it's another boy, I'd probably be really heartbroken. I wish they didn't make gender selection so expensive. :nope:


----------



## Beccaboop

I feel like this too i hate boys clothes and boys names and im worried my son is going to be a horrible little boy like my brother who was a horrible naughty child and a nasty selfish adult who is now in prison for assault and like my husband who can be very annoying sometimes and apparently was a little pain as a kid according to his family!! 

I imagined a lovely, pretty and sweet little girl who i could do girly things with like baking and playing dolls but i guess i just have to hope hes a mummys boy whos neat and sweet and a good boy too!!


----------



## JCh

This is somewhat my fear as well, DH's family goes on about how horrible he was as a child and it seems to rub off on DH and he thinks we'll have a child like him - NOT if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## detterose

I have two boy cousins who were absolute ratbags to grow up with. But then I also have two nephews who are absolute gems and a niece who is pure evil LOL. So I guess hopefully being raised properly, he will be a little mummy's boy <3


----------

